# Eclipse startet nicht

## dark_red

Nach einem emerge eclipse-sdk (inkl Anpassungen in /etc/portage) startet mein eclipse-sdk 3.0.0-r3 nicht. 

Fehler: 

```
An error has occurred. See the log file

"/home/user/.eclipse/org.eclipse.platform_3.0.0/configuration/1094904247460.log".
```

/home/andre/.eclipse/org.eclipse.platform_3.0.0/configuration/1094904247460.log

```

!SESSION Sep 11, 2004 14:04:13.860 ---------------------------------------------

eclipse.buildId=200406251208

java.version=1.4.2-gentoo

java.vendor=Sun Microsystems Inc.

BootLoader constants: OS=linux, ARCH=x86, WS=gtk, NL=en_US

!ENTRY initial@reference:file:/usr/lib/eclipse-3/plugins/org.eclipse.core.runtime_3.0.0/ 0 0 Sep 11, 2004 14:04:13.963

!MESSAGE FrameworkEvent.ERROR

!STACK 0

org.osgi.framework.BundleException: Exception in org.eclipse.core.internal.runtime.PlatformActivator.start() of bundle org.eclipse.core.runtime.

        at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleContextImpl.startActivator(BundleContextImpl.java:975)

        at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleContextImpl.start(BundleContextImpl.java:937)

        at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleHost.startWorker(BundleHost.java:421)

        at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.AbstractBundle.resume(AbstractBundle.java:366)

        at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.Framework.resumeBundle(Framework.java:999)

        at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.StartLevelManager.resumeBundles(StartLevelManager.java:577)

        at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.StartLevelManager.incFWSL(StartLevelManager.java:488)

        at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.StartLevelManager.doSetStartLevel(StartLevelManager.java:273)

        at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.StartLevelManager.dispatchEvent(StartLevelManager.java:444)

        at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.eventmgr.EventManager.dispatchEvent(EventManager.java:186)

        at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.eventmgr.EventThread.run(EventThread.java:104)

Caused by: java.io.IOException: An error occurred while locking file "/home/andre/.eclipse/org.eclipse.platform_3.0.0/configuration/org.eclipse.core.runtime/.manager/.fileTableLock": "Value too large for defined data type". A probably reason is that the file system or Runtime Environment does not support file locking. You may want to choose a different location, or disable file locking (using the osgi.locking property), but this can cause data corruption.

        at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.Locker_JavaNio.lock(Locker_JavaNio.java:42)

        at org.eclipse.osgi.service.datalocation.FileManager.lock(FileManager.java:219)

        at org.eclipse.osgi.service.datalocation.FileManager.open(FileManager.java:420)

        at org.eclipse.core.internal.runtime.InternalPlatform.initializeRuntimeFileManager(InternalPlatform.java:390)

        at org.eclipse.core.internal.runtime.InternalPlatform.start(InternalPlatform.java:383)

        at org.eclipse.core.internal.runtime.PlatformActivator.startInternalPlatform(PlatformActivator.java:251)

        at org.eclipse.core.internal.runtime.PlatformActivator.start(PlatformActivator.java:64)

        at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleContextImpl$1.run(BundleContextImpl.java:958)

        at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)

        at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleContextImpl.startActivator(BundleContextImpl.java:954)

        ... 10 more

Root exception:

java.io.IOException: An error occurred while locking file "/home/andre/.eclipse/org.eclipse.platform_3.0.0/configuration/org.eclipse.core.runtime/.manager/.fileTableLock": "Value too large for defined data type". A probably reason is that the file system or Runtime Environment does not support file locking. You may want to choose a different location, or disable file locking (using the osgi.locking property), but this can cause data corruption.

        at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.Locker_JavaNio.lock(Locker_JavaNio.java:42)

        at org.eclipse.osgi.service.datalocation.FileManager.lock(FileManager.java:219)

        at org.eclipse.osgi.service.datalocation.FileManager.open(FileManager.java:420)

        at org.eclipse.core.internal.runtime.InternalPlatform.initializeRuntimeFileManager(InternalPlatform.java:390)

        at org.eclipse.core.internal.runtime.InternalPlatform.start(InternalPlatform.java:383)

        at org.eclipse.core.internal.runtime.PlatformActivator.startInternalPlatform(PlatformActivator.java:251)

        at org.eclipse.core.internal.runtime.PlatformActivator.start(PlatformActivator.java:64)

        at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleContextImpl$1.run(BundleContextImpl.java:958)

        at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)

        at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleContextImpl.startActivator(BundleContextImpl.java:954)

        at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleContextImpl.start(BundleContextImpl.java:937)

        at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleHost.startWorker(BundleHost.java:421)

        at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.AbstractBundle.resume(AbstractBundle.java:366)

        at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.Framework.resumeBundle(Framework.java:999)

        at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.StartLevelManager.resumeBundles(StartLevelManager.java:577)

        at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.StartLevelManager.incFWSL(StartLevelManager.java:488)

        at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.StartLevelManager.doSetStartLevel(StartLevelManager.java:273)

        at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.StartLevelManager.dispatchEvent(StartLevelManager.java:444)

        at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.eventmgr.EventManager.dispatchEvent(EventManager.java:186)

        at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.eventmgr.EventThread.run(EventThread.java:104)

!ENTRY initial@reference:file:/usr/lib/eclipse-3/plugins/org.eclipse.update.configurator_3.0.0/ 0 0 Sep 11, 2004 14:04:14.229

!MESSAGE FrameworkEvent.ERROR

!STACK 0

org.osgi.framework.BundleException: Exception in org.eclipse.update.internal.configurator.ConfigurationActivator.start() of bundle org.eclipse.update.configurator.

        at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleContextImpl.startActivator(BundleContextImpl.java:975)

        at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleContextImpl.start(BundleContextImpl.java:937)

        at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleHost.startWorker(BundleHost.java:421)

        at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.AbstractBundle.resume(AbstractBundle.java:366)

        at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.Framework.resumeBundle(Framework.java:999)

        at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.StartLevelManager.resumeBundles(StartLevelManager.java:577)

        at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.StartLevelManager.incFWSL(StartLevelManager.java:488)

        at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.StartLevelManager.doSetStartLevel(StartLevelManager.java:273)

        at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.StartLevelManager.dispatchEvent(StartLevelManager.java:444)

        at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.eventmgr.EventManager.dispatchEvent(EventManager.java:186)

        at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.eventmgr.EventThread.run(EventThread.java:104)

Caused by: java.lang.Exception: Cannot initialize the Update Configurator

        at org.eclipse.update.internal.configurator.ConfigurationActivator.initialize(ConfigurationActivator.java:93)

        at org.eclipse.update.internal.configurator.ConfigurationActivator.start(ConfigurationActivator.java:71)

        at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleContextImpl$1.run(BundleContextImpl.java:958)

        at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)

        at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleContextImpl.startActivator(BundleContextImpl.java:954)

        ... 10 more

Root exception:

java.lang.Exception: Cannot initialize the Update Configurator

        at org.eclipse.update.internal.configurator.ConfigurationActivator.initialize(ConfigurationActivator.java:93)

        at org.eclipse.update.internal.configurator.ConfigurationActivator.start(ConfigurationActivator.java:71)

        at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleContextImpl$1.run(BundleContextImpl.java:958)

        at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)

        at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleContextImpl.startActivator(BundleContextImpl.java:954)

        at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleContextImpl.start(BundleContextImpl.java:937)

        at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleHost.startWorker(BundleHost.java:421)

        at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.AbstractBundle.resume(AbstractBundle.java:366)

        at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.Framework.resumeBundle(Framework.java:999)

        at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.StartLevelManager.resumeBundles(StartLevelManager.java:577)

        at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.StartLevelManager.incFWSL(StartLevelManager.java:488)

        at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.StartLevelManager.doSetStartLevel(StartLevelManager.java:273)

        at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.StartLevelManager.dispatchEvent(StartLevelManager.java:444)

        at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.eventmgr.EventManager.dispatchEvent(EventManager.java:186)

        at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.eventmgr.EventThread.run(EventThread.java:104)

!ENTRY org.eclipse.osgi Sep 11, 2004 14:04:14.230

!MESSAGE Startup error

!STACK 1

java.lang.IllegalStateException: Bundle initial@reference:file:/usr/lib/eclipse-3/plugins/org.eclipse.core.runtime_3.0.0/ [1] is not active.

        at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.ensureBundlesActive(EclipseStarter.java:303)

        at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.startup(EclipseStarter.java:227)

        at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:127)

        at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)

        at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(NativeMethodAccessorImpl.java:39)

        at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:25)

        at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:324)

        at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.basicRun(Main.java:183)

        at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.run(Main.java:644)

        at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.main(Main.java:628)

```

java -version

```
java version "1.4.2-gentoo"

Java(TM) 2 Runtime Environment, Standard Edition (build 1.4.2-gentoo-1094686168)

Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build 1.4.2-gentoo-1094686168, mixed mode)

```

Edit: Mit einem Eclipse von einem Mirror passiert das gleiche. Ich tippe jetzt einmal darauf, dass es nichts mit Eclipse zu tun hat  :Razz: 

----------

## dalu

du must dir die 2.1.3 installieren

----------

## dark_red

ich muss aber die drei haben  :Very Happy: 

oder meinst du aus kampatibilitätsgründen, weil 3.0 was von 2.1.3 braucht?

----------

## R0L1

hatte dieses problem auch und hab es wie folgt lösen können:

- sun-j2sdk unemerged (und eclipse-3 auch, falls es noch drauf hast)

```
emerge unmerge sun-j2sdk-1.4.2
```

- den ordner /usr/lib/eclipse3 gelöscht

- blackdown-jdk-1.4.2 emerged mit:

```
 ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge blackdown-jdk
```

(hab das accept_keywords gebraucht, weil eclipse-3 nur mit jdk 1.4.2 läuft)

- neu gebootet... eclipse-3 ausgeführt... und lief   :Smile: 

----------

## Ragin

Bei mir war es genau umgekehrt. Da wollte Eclipse 3 nicht mit blackdown, sondern nur mit sun.

----------

## 3of10

Hallo!

Es liegt schon an der Java-Version - er kommt nicht mit dem -gentoo in der Versionsausgabe klar. Du brauchst jedcoch kein Blackdown installieren. Du kannst genausogut das von SUN nehmen (z.B. nutze ich das 1.4.2_05 mit dem Eclipse SDK).

Eine Alternative ist das locking auszuschalten, wie er schon vorschlägt. Der Aufruf wäre dann:

eclipse -vmargs -Dosgi.locking=none

----------

## R0L1

jetzt wär interessant zu wissen, wie das "-gentoo" in die java-version reinkommt (wenn er damit schon nicht zurechtkommt)...

(anscheinend verschwindet das -gentoo, indem man zuerst die verwendete jdk unemerged und anschließend einfach eine andere jdk emerged?)

das muss doch auch einfacher gehn...  :Smile: 

----------

## dark_red

Zumindest das mit dem vmargs geht. Danke euch! 

Ich hatte erst Blackdown drauf und jetzt das Sun JDK. Geht irgendwie bei beidem nicht. Das mit dem "gentoo" Zusatz finde ich interessant.   :Shocked: 

----------

## 101synx101

Ich hatte das selbe Problem.

Eine einfach lösung ist es einfach die Permissions für den Ordner zu ändern.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> chmod 777 -R /usr/lib/eclipse-2/
> 
> 

 

Danch ging eclipse-2 mit sun-j2sdk bei mir.

----------

## R. Bosch

 *101synx101 wrote:*   

> Ich hatte das selbe Problem.
> 
> Eine einfach lösung ist es einfach die Permissions für den Ordner zu ändern.
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> ...

 

Aber nicht mit eclipse-3.1...

 :Rolling Eyes: 

Danke fuhr "-vmargs -Dosgi.locking=none"!   :Smile: 

----------

## Jtb

also - ich habe auch das Problem und habe mal ein bißchen tiefer gesucht..

Ein mount mit -o mand hilft nicht weiter (Java braucht? angeblich Mandatory Locks)..

Ein strace zeigt, dass die Datei angelegt werden soll

```

1397  open("/usr/lib/eclipse-3/configuration/org.eclipse.core.runtime/.manager/.fileTableLock", O_WRONLY|O_APPEND|O_CREAT|O_LARGEFILE, 0666) = 5

```

Weiter unten kommt aber dann

```

1397  fcntl64(5, F_SETLK64, {type=F_WRLCK, whence=SEEK_SET, start=9223372032559808512, len=5043312533381358328}, 0x4473fee4) = -1 EOVERFLOW (Value too large for defined data type)

```

ich würde jetzt pur raten, wenn ich das mit 

```
 "Value too large for defined data type"
```

 aus dem Java-Stacktrace zusammenbringe...  :Wink: 

----------

## Jtb

hier ein Vergleich mit sun-jdk (damit läuft Eclipse sofort):

```

23344 open("/usr/lib/eclipse-3/configuration/org.eclipse.core.runtime/.manager/.fileTableLock", O_WRONLY|O_APPEND|O_CREAT|O_LARGEFILE, 0666) = 5

```

und wieder weiter unten

```

23344 fcntl64(5, F_SETLK, {type=F_WRLCK, whence=SEEK_SET, start=0, len=2147483647}) = 0

```

scheint so, als ob das selbst gebaute SDK hier einen Fehler hat..  :Sad: 

----------

## Giambo

 *Jtb wrote:*   

> 
> 
> scheint so, als ob das selbst gebaute SDK hier einen Fehler hat.. :(
> 
> 

 

Hast du geschafft, das Problem zu lösen ?

Ciao,

----------

## Jtb

 *Giambo wrote:*   

>  *Jtb wrote:*   
> 
> scheint so, als ob das selbst gebaute SDK hier einen Fehler hat.. 
> 
>  
> ...

 

dafür reichen leider meine Fertigkeiten nicht aus (kann kein C/C++), so dass ich nicht die Ursache im Quelltext suchen konnte..

Das Sun Java-SDK ist halt buggy  :Sad: 

Und keiner will sich darum kümmern, da Sun nicht allzu kooperativ ist.

Wie gesagt mit sun-jdk geht es sofort..

----------

## valirion

wie es scheint, liegt es am sun-j2sdk ebuild.

ich hab mir das ebuild mal angeschaut und da wird die variable MILESTONE mit dem wert "gentoo" exportiert.

ich denke mal, daß da das "gentoo" bei der versionsinformation herstammt.

ich habe das ebuild modifiziert und compiliere gerade sun-j2sdk-1.4.2 neu.

ich werde euch über das ergebnis informieren.

----------

## Jtb

 *valirion wrote:*   

> wie es scheint, liegt es am sun-j2sdk ebuild.
> 
> ich hab mir das ebuild mal angeschaut und da wird die variable MILESTONE mit dem wert "gentoo" exportiert.
> 
> ich denke mal, daß da das "gentoo" bei der versionsinformation herstammt.
> ...

 

ich glaube kaum, dass es am -gentoo im Versionsstring liegt.. Das erklärt nicht das unterschiedliche Verhalten beim Locking.

----------

## valirion

stimmt, daran liegt es nicht. habs ausprobiert. bisher hab ich nicht rausgefunden woran es letztendlich liegt.

hab erstmal mangels zeit aufgegeben und nehme die normale sun binary version.

----------

## caraboides

Ich habe meine Startprobleme durch den Einsatz von Suns JDK geloest bekommen. Blackdown war nicht sehr zuverlässig. Ich musste aber die bins installieren, da ich beim compelieren fehler bekamm.

Cu

----------

